# New scratching post! (pic heavy)



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

I was going to do Praline's event thing and create a house out of cardboard, but my SO wouldn't let me cut up our cardboard because we're using to to move....so I went out and bought a post! Katniss also got her first official collar, which she fought with constantly but now seems content. Anyway, on to the pictures!








































































My favorite Finnick shot.









My favorite shot of Ka
Katniss. She's srsly a food addict.









And this is what he does with his favorite toy: paper towels.


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

Oh, and this is him in his new gumby shirt


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

OMG he is soooo adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh he is going to be a handful ~ I can tell! All he is going to do is give you his big eyes and you will melt lolol


----------



## D'Lynn (Jun 18, 2011)

The t-shirt is head exploding cute. Hmmm...I survived putting a harness on Cinder. I love the post too. Cute, cute kitties.


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

Oh yeah! He is so rambunctious, but he's also a sweetie. He loves snuggle time and loves sitting beside me and purring like a motor boat. When he's in play mode though, he gets into all sorts of trouble, but I love him and all he has to do is look at me and I'm all, "Okay, I forgive you. You're too awesome and cute to be angry at."


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

D'Lynn said:


> The t-shirt is head exploding cute. Hmmm...I survived putting a harness on Cinder. I love the post too. Cute, cute kitties.


I actually put shirts on him just so that when I put a harness on him, he's all, "Been there, done that" about it. I can't take him out yet, so it's t-shirts for now!


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

Braxen said:


> Oh yeah! He is so rambunctious, but he's also a sweetie. He loves snuggle time and loves sitting beside me and purring like a motor boat. When he's in play mode though, he gets into all sorts of trouble, but I love him and all he has to do is look at me and I'm all, "Okay, I forgive you. You're too awesome and cute to be angry at."


 
OOooo....I have one of "those"

Face of an Angel....the soul of many Devils...lol.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

That is downright adorable. They are having such fun with their new post.


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

We just got that exact same post! The kitten loves it! They're so cute


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

The 7th photo with Katniss is my favourite.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aw! I like Finnicks T-shirt and the paper towels. That looks like fun. Hehe.. The kittens are adorable.


----------



## necro1134 (Jun 20, 2011)

aww so cute, i love the little shirt <3


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------

